# Rückverfolgbarkeit von Sicherheitsbauteilen



## testor (5 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
es gibt Hersteller von Sicherheitsbauteilen (z.B. Steuerung, Terminals, Sensoren etc.), die in der Bedienungsanleitung vorschreiben, dass die Rückverfolgbarkeit auch beim Einbau in eine Maschine vom Maschinenhersteller sichergestellt werden muss. Da der Hinweis bei anderen Herstellern fehlt, stelle ich mir die Frage ob es allgemeine Vorgaben hierzu gibt z. B. durch Normen? Ich konnte bei einem ersten Blick in die einschlägigen Normen (13849, 60204 etc.= nichts finden.


----------



## Elektriko (5 Juli 2021)

Ich müsste "Rückverfolgbarkeit" googeln....🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
Ich habe in den Normen nie gelesen.... kanns du bitte ein Beispiel nennen? Welcher Hesteller? Welches Scicherheitsbauteil?
Gruß


----------



## testor (5 Juli 2021)

Kein Problem, bei der Firma Berghof heißt es z. B.:


> Rückverfolgbarkeit (engl.: traceability) bedeutet, dass zu einem Produkt oder zu einer Handelsware jederzeit festgestellt werden kann, wann und wo und durch wen die Ware hergestellt, verarbeitet, gelagert, transportiert, verbraucht oder entsorgt wurde Die Berghof Automation GmbH kann diese Forderung für Herstellung, Verarbeitung, Lagerung und Transport übernehmen, *für den weiteren Verbleib des Produktes ist der Besteller verantwortlich*. Das Produkt ist durch die Seriennummer eindeutig identifizierbar und damit rückverfolgbar. Sie finden die Seriennummer aufgedruckt auf der Modulfront und als Aufkleber auf der Unterseite des Moduls. Außerdem ist sie per Software auslesbar. Der Besteller muss diese Nummer zusammen mit Maschine, Aufstellungsort und Endkunde notieren, um die Rückverfolgbarkeit zu gewährleisten. *Der Besteller muss die Rückverfolgbarkeit der Geräte über die Seriennummer sicherstellen.*


Berghof Safety PLC Seite 24.

Mich würde jetzt interessieren ob das "muss" aus einer Norm hervorgeht und wie es dort formuliert ist?


----------



## Elektriko (5 Juli 2021)

Danke für den Link, ich bleibe hier, um andere Anworten zu lesen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, ich bleibe hier...


Aber bitte die Fluchtwege freihalten


----------



## georg28 (5 Juli 2021)

da bin ich auch mal gespannt auf die Antworten. wie will man das machen wenn die Anlage mal beim Kunden ist und dann ist der noch in Timbuktu
Wegfall des Bauteil durch Umbau durch Kunde oder Reparatur etc, Verkauf der Anlage nach X Jahren.
Wer teilt da dem Maschinenhersteller mit was da so alles geht an der Anlage. Nach ein paar Jahren muß man ja schon fast zufrieden sein wenn es noch irgendwelche halbwegs aktuellen Unterlagen gibt beim Kunden


----------



## JSEngineering (5 Juli 2021)

georg28 schrieb:


> da bin ich auch mal gespannt auf die Antworten. wie will man das machen wenn die Anlage mal beim Kunden ist und dann ist der noch in Timbuktu
> Wegfall des Bauteil durch Umbau durch Kunde oder Reparatur etc, Verkauf der Anlage nach X Jahren.
> Wer teilt da dem Maschinenhersteller mit was da so alles geht an der Anlage. Nach ein paar Jahren muß man ja schon fast zufrieden sein wenn es noch irgendwelche halbwegs aktuellen Unterlagen gibt beim Kunden


Wieso? Der Hersteller der Komponente übernimmt auch nur die Verantwortung bis zur Auslieferung der Komponente:


testor schrieb:


> *für den weiteren Verbleib des Produktes ist der Besteller verantwortlich*.



Genau so läuft es doch in der Kette weiter...
Wenn etwas mit der Komponente ist, wendet sich der Hersteller an den Besteller (Verwender/Maschinenhersteller), und dieser benachrichtigt seine Besteller (Endkunden). Damit ist dann der Endkunde in der Verantwortung, zu gucken, ob er die Komponente (noch) verbaut hat, oder nicht.

Sonst müßte der "Besteller" ja bereits an den Hersteller zurückmelden, wo er das verbaut hat, wenn man die Logik weiterdenken würde.
Spätestens nach einem Weiter-Verkauf der Maschine nach x Jahren hört die Rückverfolgbarkeit auf, außer der neue Endkunde meldet sich (freiwillig: DSGVO) beim Maschinenhersteller.


----------



## testor (5 Juli 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wieso? Der Hersteller der Komponente übernimmt auch nur die Verantwortung bis zur Auslieferung der Komponente:
> 
> 
> Genau so läuft es doch in der Kette weiter...
> ...


Ja, dass das so gemacht wird ist mir klar. Ich finde das auch sinnvoll für den Fall von Produkrückrufen. Mir geht es eher darum woher die Verpflichtung kommt und an welche Voraussetzungen sie gekoppelt ist. Reicht es z.B. das der Hersteller des Sicherheitsbauteils auf eine konkrete gekaufte Komponente aufmerksam macht und der Maschinenhersteller allen Endkunden die mit der fragwürdigen Komponente beliefert wurde entsprechend warnt? Oder muss ein Maschinensteller auch den konkreten Endkunden aller von ihm Verbauten Sicherheitsbauteile exakt nachvollziehen können?


----------



## roboticBeet (6 Juli 2021)

Beckhoff schreibt dies für seine TwinSAFE Produkte auch vor:



> VORSICHT
> Rückverfolgbarkeit sicherstellen!
> Der Besteller hat die Rückverfolgbarkeit der Geräte über die Seriennummer sicherzustellen.



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass im Rahmen einer Beckhoff Schulung mal erwähnt wurde, dass Beckhoff im Falle eines Produktrückrufs auf die Käufer entsprechender Komponenten zugeht und diese informiert. Beckhoff weiß ja, wer was gekauft hat. Damit diese Käufer wiederum ggf. die eigenen Kunden informieren können, ist die Zuordnung Maschine<>Seriennummer hilfreich.


----------



## marscho (6 Juli 2021)

Also, ich denke man muss hier mal unterscheiden:
Direkt gefordert wird das meines Kenntnisstandes nach nicht explizit in einer Norm.

*ABER:* Als Hersteller habe ich ja sogenannte "Verkehrssicherungspflichten". Das ergibt sich auch aus BGB §823.
Zu diesen Pflichten gehört auch die "Produktbeobachtungspflicht". Erhalte ich durch einen Hersteller nun Kenntnis davon, dass gewisse Bauteile sicherheitstechnische Probleme aufweisen, muss ich zunächst einmal intern beurteilen, ob das in meinem Fall denn überhaupt ein Sicherheitsproblem darstellt. Ich hatte den Fall zum Beispiel Mal mit Umrichtern, bei denen bei Ansteuerung über die Hardwareklemmen nicht das spezifizierte Sicherheitsniveau erreicht wurde. War am Ende für uns nicht relevant, da die Ansteuerung über die CPU geschah.

Jedenfalls ist es im Falle der Relevanz dann natürlich hilfreich, nachvollziehen zu können, bei welchen Anlagen die entsprechend betroffenen Bauteile denn nun verbaut wurden. Das sollte sich aber je nach Produktionsstruktur aber eventuell schon durch das entsprechende ERP-System ganz gut eingrenzen lassen (auch wenn dort keine Seriennummern direkt vermerkt sind, kann man üblicherweise ja schon eingrenzen).

Anmerkung: Aus der gleichen Verkehrssicherungspflicht ergibt sich übrigens _streng genommen_ die Notwendigkeit, die Kunden regelmäßig bei Besuchen zu befragen, ob sie denn Unfälle an eigenen Maschinen hatten. Kommt meiner Erfahrung nach oft genug vor (gerade bei kleinen Buden), dass keiner was sagt, weil es Bedienerfehler war. Kann aber auch sein, dass die Maschine aufgrund anderer Bedienweise vielleicht unbedienbar ist...

Weitere Infos:
https://www.brennecke-rechtsanwaelt...rkehrssicherungspflichten-nach-823-BGB_135412
Wenns ein Buch sein soll: Praktische Umsetzung der Maschinenrichtlinie (Schucht/Berger), ISBN 978-3-446-45879-6, Kapitel 2.1.2.1 (S.36 ff.)


----------



## s_kraut (6 Juli 2021)

Wenn die Bauteile ohne Zwischenlagerung auftragsspezifisch und direkt vom Hersteller bezogen werden, dann dürfte neben der Seriennummer auch das Lieferdatum recht aussagekräftig sein. 
Die Zuordenbarkeit ist dann zwar leider nicht so scharf wie über die Seriennummer. Vermutlich werden aber auch nicht einzelne Seriennummern zurückgerufen sondern Batches - von xxxxx-yyyy.
Aber wenn man in der Vergangenheit nicht immer alle Seriennummern gelistet hat dann ist auch nicht alles verloren..im Zweifelsfall müsste man dann einige mehr Bauteile austauschen als bei eindeutiger Zuordenbarkeit.


----------



## safety_PL (14 Juli 2021)

Das sie sich über ihre Lieferkette hinweg absichern wollen ist glaube ich klar. Wenn sie eine eindeutige Seriennummer haben können Sie im Worst-Case wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft bei Ihnen anklopft die passenden Konfigurationsdaten rausziehen. Wie von den vorigen Antworten schon erwähnt ist man ja als Hersteller verpflichtet mindestens während des Lebenszyklus des eigenen Produktentstehungsprozesses Rückverfolgbarkeit zu betreiben (nach ISO 9001 8.5.2) und nach dem Inverkehrbringen Produktbeobachtung zu betreiben.

Letztendlich würde ich es als eine Art Hilfestellung von Berghof ansehen, wenn sie eine Seriennummer angeben und darauf hinweisen, das ihr Kunde damit innerhalb seines eigenen Produktentstehungsprozesses eine Rückverfolgbarkeit abbilden kann. Ob und wie die das dann am Ende dann umsetzen machen sei mal dahingestellt.


----------

